# Architect Companies



## burjdubai (Oct 5, 2004)

Can someone list for me the architects and their contact info that are working on buildings and projects in Dubai. 

My major is architecture and I want to do an internship in Dubai

Thanks in advance for the help of Skyscrapercity forumers


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

we have listed many companies on emporis but the contact details are not available for visitors
i'll give you a list shortly


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

unfortunately many websites are crap and none of them features all the new projects 


al ajmi
http://www.alajmi-cons.com

al falasi
http://www.alfalasi.ae

arenco
http://www.arencoar.com

arif & bintoak
http://www.artoak.com

artec
http://www.artec.ae

crone
http://www.cronepartners.com

dubarch
http://www.dubarch.co.ae/

farayand
http://www.farayand.ae

kca intl.
http://www.kca-int.com

keo intl.
http://kwthqweb01.keoic.com

norr
http://www.norrlimited.com

rmjm
http://www.rmjm.com

woods bagot
www.woodsbagot.com.au

ws atkins
www.atkins-me.com


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

i worked one summer 4 NAGA architects at the API Tower sheikh zayed road. real nice enviroment, innovative architecture. they're really open bout internships n wat not


----------



## burjdubai (Oct 5, 2004)

Prince_Ahmed said:


> i worked one summer 4 NAGA architects at the API Tower sheikh zayed road. real nice enviroment, innovative architecture. they're really open bout internships n wat not


I would really appreciate if you could give me their contact details


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

well, im not in dubai at the moment so it would be somewhat hard. Why dont you just call the phone directory, or call the API tower reception. That can work.


----------



## jap (Mar 31, 2005)

*i love Dubai*

Dubai is beautiful.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

just walk into api tower and demand to see them, being brash gets things done!

P.S. dont forget to be polite after getting in the elevator!


----------

